

Objective-C Messaging - js2
http://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/friday-qa-2009-03-20-objective-c-messaging.html

======
js2
And even more detailed [http://www.friday.com/bbum/2009/12/18/objc_msgsend-
part-1-th...](http://www.friday.com/bbum/2009/12/18/objc_msgsend-part-1-the-
road-map/)

